# Gengetsu BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida

We've got 210mm and 240mm Wa-Gyutos in both stainless clad white #2 and stainless clad semi-stainless... get 'em while they last:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gengetsu


----------



## foody518

Question on the stainless clad white 2 vs the stainless clad semi-stainless. The specs on spine thickness and weight seem to differ a lot on the 240mm's of each. Are they meant to be somewhat different feeling knives?


----------



## JBroida

not necessairly... they are hand forged one by one, so its hard to have them be perfect... sorry about that. In hand, they are generally pretty similar.

weight measurements were wrong and are being fixed though


----------



## foody518

Thanks for the clarification. The initial 240mm white 2 listing took me by surprise - weight listed made me mentally picture Ikazuchi with a burnt chestnut handle. Glad I asked


----------



## JBroida

that 161g was right though


----------



## JGui

Awesome!! Already got one!


----------



## foody518

JBroida said:


> that 161g was right though



Oh man, for real? my Ikazuchi is like 143-145g. Not a lot of difference. I didn't realize 15-25g could make for such a contrast


----------



## Nemo

How does the semi stainless perform (sharpening, edge retention) compared to the shiroko?
Jon, do you say which steel the semi stainless is?


----------



## JBroida

i do not say what the steel is... sorry.

Its a bit more difficult to sharpen and wont get quite as sharp as the white #2, but it has better edge retention and toughness... pretty normal stuff


----------



## labor of love

Saya still included? Just checking.


----------



## panda

what are the chances of getting just handles? do they make d-shaped ones? i bet you i would not be the only one interested, you could do a group buy.


----------



## Nemo

JBroida said:


> i do not say what the steel is... sorry.
> 
> Its a bit more difficult to sharpen and wont get quite as sharp as the white #2, but it has better edge retention and toughness... pretty normal stuff



No need to apologize, I was just curious.

But as you say, it sounds like most other semi stainless.


----------



## skiajl6297

Been waiting for this forever! Very excited to give one of these a run.


----------



## labor of love

labor of love said:


> Saya still included? Just checking.



Just realized that Jon wrote in the description no sayas.


----------



## stollio

I just pulled the trigger on the white#2 240 as well. Upgrade from my Shun Edo! Does anyone have a recommendation on where to get a saya?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Got my 240's today - as usual impeccable / packaging was fantastic and the attention to detail from F&F of the knives, to the edges, to the boxing, wrapping, note ... etc. etc. etc. Plus they cut SWEET! Can't say enough about JKI  Just wish they were in San Diego  although my wallet is probably OK with that  

Thx Jon & Sara!


----------



## JBroida

stollio said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the white#2 240 as well. Upgrade from my Shun Edo! Does anyone have a recommendation on where to get a saya?



If we haven't shipped yet, just ask me and I'll see what we have around


----------



## stollio

Thanks, Jon. Josh Found one for me!! I forgot to report back here


----------



## JBroida

panda said:


> what are the chances of getting just handles? do they make d-shaped ones? i bet you i would not be the only one interested, you could do a group buy.



handles are so difficult to source right now... i've got some burnt chestnut in stock right now, but its barely enough to cover the needs of our rehandling service


----------



## JGui

Aww shoot. Had it shipped already... was thinking hard about where to get a saya


----------



## JBroida

i might still have a saya that fits... shoot me an e-mail and lets see what i can do for you


----------



## cheflarge

Impeccable customer service........ Jon this is so unlike you!?!? :thumbsup:


----------



## ManofTaste

I am eagerly waiting for my 240mm semi-stainless to arrive!:jumping3:


----------



## JGui

JBroida said:


> i might still have a saya that fits... shoot me an e-mail and lets see what i can do for you




Thank you jon!!!


----------



## KeithA

Got mine as well. Thanks to all at JKI. Hardly had a chance to use it yet, but will tell you that the handle is such a joy to hold. Really, really, nice. Will get to use it for lunch today though...some at least. Wife is cooking some black rice and I'll chop up a bunch of veggies and stuff to make some sort of dish with.


----------



## labor of love

panda said:


> what are the chances of getting just handles? do they make d-shaped ones? i bet you i would not be the only one interested, you could do a group buy.



You should buy a gengetsu just to get the handle, mine arrived yesterday-really really sweet handles.


----------



## TheCaptain

Got mine, handwritten note, impeccably packaged and even wrapped in tissue. Customer service beyond what I was expecting.

Then I open the box...and pause. Oh my goodness, the polish and grind of the blade, the fit of the handle. Can this wonderous thing truly belong to me. Taking it out of the box I was stunned and how light and nimble it felt.

Is this what you guys are calling a lazer?

Went with the White #2 and immediately had to attack some carrots and onions. The knife was so light in my hand I was still surprised how little effort was needed to cut my veggies. Now, it will never replace my beloved Nakiri's, but damn! You could easily do a lot of prep all day without fatigue with this thing. I can easily see why a lot of guys say they love it in professional kitchens.

It's one of three knives currently out on the counter (ie - used so often it doesn't make it back into it's box - yea I really need those display stands). Thanks Jon for a very pleasurable knife!


----------



## daveb

I never get tired of Happy Mailbox Day from JKI. Though I think the fine wrapping is Sara's department.


----------



## mise_en_place

TheCaptain said:


> Is this what you guys are calling a lazer?



I don't think most people would call the Gengetsu a laser. It is certainly thin behind the edge, though.


----------



## DaveInMesa

Please, people, buy them out quickly, so I can stop agonizing over desperately wanting one and knowing I can't justify the cost.


----------



## foody518

It's slightly thinner and lighter than the rest of my knives that aren't lasers


----------



## Evilsports

Guys, what are your thoughts on a Gengetsu as a first j-knife? I've been waiting impatiently with my knife money envelope in hand for the 240mm Ginga wa handle to come into stock... Every time I read one of these Gengetsu threads though, I come awfully close to diverting my money in its direction...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Evilsports - I have owned both and loved both ... Ginga is truly in the laser category - super thin/light/fun ... the first time I used it there was definitely an "ah ha" kinda moment for me (so too for the Gengetsu though but that came later). Having said that over time I used it less and picked up the Gengetsu's more ... in the end the Ginga was gifted to a chef friend who still "loves the hell out of it" to this day and I sharpen it for him ... but I wouldn't give my Gengetsu away as a gift ;-)

My $0.02 is to call and chat with Jon at JKI he may have some idea of shipment timing, etc. for the Ginga plus he can help you decide about a possible knife purchase ... FWIW - he doesn't like spending people's money for the sake of it and he may even talk you into a different knife altogether ...

Either way you will be very, very happy IMO


----------



## Evilsports

MontezumaBoy said:


> Evilsports - I have owned both and loved both ... Ginga is truly in the laser category - super thin/light/fun ... the first time I used it there was definitely an "ah ha" kinda moment for me (so too for the Gengetsu though but that came later). Having said that over time I used it less and picked up the Gengetsu's more ... in the end the Ginga was gifted to a chef friend who still "loves the hell out of it" to this day and I sharpen it for him ... but I wouldn't give my Gengetsu away as a gift ;-)
> 
> My $0.02 is to call and chat with Jon at JKI he may have some idea of shipment timing, etc. for the Ginga plus he can help you decide about a possible knife purchase ... FWIW - he doesn't like spending people's money for the sake of it and he may even talk you into a different knife altogether ...
> 
> Either way you will be very, very happy IMO



Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it. I actually did speak with Jon a few weeks ago, and he recommended the Ginga which is why I've been hanging tight. I know that my judgement isn't nearly on par with his as far as the right knife for me. (I also got the impression that he legitimately wanted to figure out the proper knife for my use, and was not worried about upselling me, which was appreciated and didn't go unnoticed.) He wasn't sure at the time how far out the restock on that specific knife was, unfortunately. 

I keep seeing people on this site whose judgement I trust more than my own, and there's definitely a fair sized group of folks who are big fans of the Gengetsu. Of most moderately priced knives out there, this one keeps showing up on my radar as a relatively "safe bet". (Short of spending an arm and a leg on the "Elite" class of knives)


----------



## Barmoley

Jon knows what he is talking about. Only you can figure out what works for you, but it is difficult to do without actually trying the knives. I have both and even though ginga is a fantastic knife, I prefer gengetsu. Buy what is available now, try it and if you don't like it sell it and buy something else, you will lose some money in the process, but it won't be much and you will enjoy the knife in the mean time. You might like it enough to keep it and not need another...... At least this is how I lie to myself. Gengetsu is a very high quality knife though.....


----------



## lans8939

I'm relatively new into the world of fine chef's knives. I find each new one I've tried to my liking but some a little more than others. I recently purchased a gengetsu and really do like it. I'm sure Jon will point you in the right direction and you'll be happy. Jon called me prior to shipping the gengetsu to be sure I understood the care of a carbon knife since I had not ordered from him in the past. I thought that was above and beyond for any merchant.


----------



## TheCaptain

We do seem to be blessed with an abundance of good merchants and choices. Based on this thread I've added the ginga to my bucket list...


----------

